# I hate when that happens



## Stayalert (Jul 9, 2013)

Look ma I'm famous!!!!

My Dad saved a hard copy of this for me. LOL!!!!


Firefighters rescue stranded tree-trimmer in Queens - NYPOST.com


----------



## Stayalert (Jul 9, 2013)

"Everyone knows you work from the top and start down"


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jul 9, 2013)

I think the funniest part is that he has a saddle on!


----------



## kyle goddard (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol. I cant tell, but does he have spikes on. I do see a lanyard. He could of climbed back down. Also were is the groundie? Some one could have tossed up a throw line if they had one.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 9, 2013)

I've heard of painting you're into a corner but this is new to me.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey, give the guy a break. 40' up in a tree, all by yourself, no rope, no way down, and then your chainsaw for no apparent reason jumps out and cuts you so bad you need 3 stitches? I'd be a little freaked out too.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jul 10, 2013)

It does look like he has spikes on.


----------



## Single_Shooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmmmm.....spikes, saddle, lanyard...everything you need to get back down...I guess the only thing he forgot to take up there was his bravery??? 

Maybe that fella should stay closer to the ground. I am also very new to this and I make really really sure of my safety and security - I set a lifeline BEFORE MY FEET EVER LEAVE THE GROUND and then I just rappel down on that when I am done. But....I could be doing it wrong too...I dunno.

I also learned yesterday (while 30 feet up in an oak) that when the heat index is 105....stay home!!!!! LOL


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 10, 2013)

Single_Shooter said:


> Hmmmm.....spikes, saddle, lanyard...everything you need to get back down...I guess the only thing he forgot to take up there was his bravery???
> 
> Maybe that fella should stay closer to the ground. I am also very new to this and I make really really sure of my safety and security - I set a lifeline BEFORE MY FEET EVER LEAVE THE GROUND and then I just rappel down on that when I am done. But....I could be doing it wrong too...I dunno.
> 
> I also learned yesterday (while 30 feet up in an oak) that when the heat index is 105....stay home!!!!! LOL



No, you're not doing it wrong. Even with spikes and lanyard, if he had cut himself badly he would have had a hard time spiking down one handed. Inhad a newb groundie one time not let a log run, and it swung back into me and dislocated three fingers on my left hand. Since I was tied in on my lifeline, it was a simple matter of releasing my lanyard and coming down one handed on my friction hitch. Would have been all sorts of fun to tie in one handed, which wasn't even an option for him since he didn't have a rope with him in the first place!
Something tells me daddy's going to have a hard time getting him back up there after this, which is probably a good thing.

Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to move or copy this to the injury forum. Jeff


----------



## Single_Shooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry...but 3 stitches does not warrant a holy cow disabling kind of injury....not in my world, anyway. And it was apparently on just one finger...not totally disabling to the entire hand like crushing and/or dislocating multiple fingers which would make it near impossible to grip as was your case.

I have been through many many broken bones and cuts and scrapes and even been stabbed and shot on more than one occasion....I know what a disabling injury is better than the average person. I think he was new (as was said by his own father) and just panicked and mentally convinced himself he was in dire straits. The human mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 10, 2013)

No, in this case I think it was mental. I've had to rescue a couple newb climbers who just freaked out, no injury involved.


----------



## Stayalert (Jul 10, 2013)

When I started this thread I started in in the injury forum and changed my mind. I thought it was more humorous than anything else (especially the headlines and reporting of the NYer....I didn't want to make light of an injury in the injury forum so thought I'd start in in 101.....


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 10, 2013)

I hadn't thought of it that way, excellent point. Jeff


----------



## capetrees (Jul 10, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> No, in this case I think it was mental. I've had to rescue a couple newb climbers who just freaked out, no injury involved.



This is the real answer. Even without a rope or spikes or saddle, injured or not, there are enough branches and stubs to get down even if he had to shimmy a little in places.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 10, 2013)

capetrees said:


> This is the real answer. Even without a rope or spikes or saddle, injured or not, there are enough branches and stubs to get down even if he had to shimmy a little in places.



True. But when a climber freaks, he freaks. Not normal thought processes going on. I had to literally pry a guy's arms off a limb one time.


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 11, 2013)

I would think the,''sting,'' of embarrassment would over ride any pain in his pinky or fear of heights. I dislodge a frozen climber last year who lockuped in a tall skinny pine when the wind kick up real good. Using words like a DI does I talked(yelled)him down. He wanted to kick my ass at first, because I was trash talking pretty good, but no one else heard what I was calling him and saying to him to get him down. We just act like it never happened and all is better. 
But I think I could of straddled down that tree, I bet he never hears the end of that.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 11, 2013)

So he freaked out when he found himself in a situation he probably didn't really want to be in to begin with, was painful and terrifying, and there seemed no good way to escape? Sounds like he has never been married:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bandit Man (Jul 14, 2013)

Twenty firefighters and other emergency medical workers responded?!!!! Wow!! Thank God for firefighters, but 20! Really? I wonder what the local taxes are like in Queens? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 14, 2013)

Looked like he had it skinnier up enough to fit between the houses. I'm sure he would have figured out how to get himself down by the time I finished cutting my notch.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Grouchy old man (Jul 14, 2013)

Bandit Man said:


> Twenty firefighters and other emergency medical workers responded?!!!! Wow!! Thank God for firefighters, but 20! Really? I wonder what the local taxes are like in Queens? :msp_ohmy:



Around here with the vols it's the beer at the end of the run that gets them out. Not to bash our firefighters of course...


----------



## joezilla11 (Jul 14, 2013)

Had a guy freak on a roof once. Same thing he freaked and was screaming asking for the phone number to call 911 because he said he couldn't remember it. They ended up having to come out and get him down. The ladder was right next to him the whole time he was just too scared to get on it.


----------



## Groundman One (Jul 24, 2013)

kyle goddard said:


> Also were is the groundie?



The groundman was probably right beside the elitist, holier-than-thou climber who, when he was told by his groundman to take a rope, said _"Aggghhhh! I don't need a rope."_ 

And then a little while later: _"Uh... can you throw me a rope?"_

Seen it happen many times.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know how many of you guys have dealt with news media, but don't have so much faith in details presented being correct. Go to a town or city board meeting and read the paper the next day to see what I mean. Its as if they put effort into misspelling names, misquotes, screwing up statistics and important omissions. Given the tabloid presentation of this, red flags are waving.
If ya do a TV news interview, ask the cameraman / producer if you can have a copy of the raw footage. Friendly demeanor vanishes "No." They will try to BS you with legalize but the real reason is they don't want you to be able to refute their "editing for compelling effect." Tip - Always have a friend shoot your own vid as they tape.

"Fleischer _made matters worse_ by grazing his left index finger with his chainsaw at _some point_." "Made matters worse" gives the idea he was stuck before the injury but "at some point" smears that murky, but deliberate insinuation. His injury may have been worse than they say. No blood on the tee shirt visible but maybe his hand got mashed. Injury may have stranded him.
Who told them he only got three stitches? A doctor, nurse, administrator.., janitor? Isn't it illegal for a hospital and its personnel to release medical information beyond patient condition? The public has no business knowing, and that rag paper has now business telling, that young mans medical treatment.., even it it was just a couple stitches. Responsible journalism dictates "treated and released" without stated patient permission, that's why you hear/read it so much at the end of real news reports.
The reporter began with insulting an accident victim as boneheaded, wow!

The reporting ticks me off but so does the ignorance of this landscaping company. Where was the experienced climber who is training the boy? (We know the answer to that) Doesn't the kid know the importance of a bailout line? (We know the answer to that) Why didn't one of their guys put on the rescue kit and get him down? (We know the answer to that, he was wearing a cheapy rescue kit as his full time climb gear)
By what the father stated and what we can imagine, that beginner shouldn't have been working aloft in a tree solo and that landscape company shouldn't be taking tree service jobs. Wonder if their insurance company and comp, only knowing them to landscape, will catch wind of this?

Sue the paper (and hospital if applicable but they probably just reported hearsay or made it up) and spend it on an arborist training company program.

Most probable truth? A wimp with an ouchy, crying in a tree.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 25, 2013)

Did he drop his rope? What kind of tree guy drops his rope?

Yeah, I think they over played the report, he's only about 30 feet up, not 40, but the tree is so skinny even if he wasn't wearing spikes he could still shimmy down it. I was that far up a walnut the last time I ever dropped my rope, and it was bigger around than that, but I managed to shimmy down it, and nobody saw me do it either.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 27, 2013)

20 support personnel? It started with 3 guys and they kept calling in more support so they could laugh at him before they got him down, Joe.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 28, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> Did he drop his rope? What kind of tree guy drops his rope?
> 
> Yeah, I think they over played the report, he's only about 30 feet up, not 40, but the tree is so skinny even if he wasn't wearing spikes he could still shimmy down it. I was that far up a walnut the last time I ever dropped my rope, and it was bigger around than that, but I managed to shimmy down it, and nobody saw me do it either.



You were climbing alone?


----------



## tooold (Aug 2, 2013)

I for one am glad the 21 year old got down OK. Learn today, live tomorrow.


----------

